# Has anyone used this "smoke" machine



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

I asked about this last May and nobody had anything useful to say about it. So my boss said try again.

Has anyone used this thing called Aerosol Vapor Mist they talked about in Reeves Journal last November.

http://bit.ly/Reeves_AVM

We are looking for someone who has used it and can tell us how well it works

Thx,

Warren S.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

warrnest said:


> I asked about this last May and nobody had anything useful to say about it. So my boss said try again.
> 
> Has anyone used this thing called Aerosol Vapor Mist they talked about in Reeves Journal last November.
> 
> ...


you must be very stupid to keep trying to ask about the same crap and stil..NOT POST AN INTRO..and expect anything more than getting your balls broken?? WTF????????????
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

*And you have way to much free time...*

Just doing what the boss tells me.

You retired and got nothing better to do? You can rank all you want if you get your jollies from it. I think you probably have better things to worry about than my intro.

I'm just trying to find someone who has used this machine so I can get my boss off my butt about it.

I'm not filling anything more out because I don't really care what folks want to know about me. You don't need to know who I am to answer one silly question.

All I want to know is who has used the thing I asked about and how well did it work. You obviously haven't or would have shared your sage wisdom with me already. 

:whistling2:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I prefer the smoke machine they use here


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Here is a quick intro. 

I am an office jockey searching for the answer to one question so I can get my boss to leave me alone about it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

warrnest said:


> Just doing what the boss tells me. You retired and got nothing better to do? You can rank all you want if you get your jollies from it. I think you probably have better things to worry about than my intro. I'm just trying to find someone who has used this machine so I can get my boss off my butt about it. I'm not filling anything more out because I don't really care what folks want to know about me. You don't need to know who I am to answer one silly question. All I want to know is who has used the thing I asked about and how well did it work. You obviously haven't or would have shared your sage wisdom with me already. :whistling2:


 do an into or buzz off


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

warrnest said:


> Here is a quick intro.
> 
> I am an office jockey searching for the answer to one question so I can get my boss to leave me alone about it.


You might try the Ridgid site. They may help you, but without an intro here you won't get a bit o help:no:


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

All you folks with such an obsession over my intro aren't much help anyway.

I figure if someone has used this thing they will share. That's all I'm looking for.

The rest of you can just go find a quiet room, relax, breath deep and sing "Oohhmm."

I'm not looking for advice on wrenches or pipe grades or how to plumb a run.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Read the site rules, Get lost office jockey


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

warrnest said:


> All you folks with such an obsession over my intro aren't much help anyway.
> 
> I figure if someone has used this thing they will share. That's all I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


How did this office jockey get this job with inability to read?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

rjbphd said:


> How did this office jockey get this job with inability to read?


he must have a good set of knee pads......:laughing:
and knows how to clean pipes.....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

warrnest said:


> All you folks with such an obsession over my intro aren't much help anyway.
> 
> I figure if someone has used this thing they will share. That's all I'm looking for.


That's where you are wrong. I'm sure there is someone here that has used the machine in question, the thing is that we don't like random diy type people here. We all like intros so we kind of get to know our plumbing bretheren. You will get absolutely no useful help here until you do one. Same deal with the damn water softener person.

Also, if you aren't getting the answers you are looking for here, then quit coming back. We won't miss you. *This also applies to the water softener person.*


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

warnnest and his boss... 'Get me that info now!'


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

warrnest said:


> All you folks with such an obsession over my intro aren't much help anyway.
> 
> I figure if someone has used this thing they will share. That's all I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


We all have played by the rules here. If you think you can come in here and ask a question without doing what we all have done you are wrong. If you are not a plumber you don't belong and are not Worthy of a answer.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

*Such a warm and welcoming crowd around here...*

I think I'm getting a grip on where you folks get your reputations. 

Everyone I meet has something choice to say about folks in this trade when I tell them what I do.

I regret that your lives are so satisfying that you can't even give an office jockey a break when he is just doing what his boss tells him too.

And for what its worth I'm sure if someone really has used the thing I asked about they would have offered up their experience by now.

I am still holding out hope for comments from someone with actual brains between their ears.

Sorry folks, I'm not going to get down in "it" with you and roll around. 

I'm just gonna hold out hope there might be someone out there not looking to massage their ego at someone else's expense, who has something useful to share.

Big words, big mind. Little words...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, since you posted an intro... 

First, think of this as a club, we members pay dues, which is the introduction. We all do it, and the reason is that we want to know we aren't giving away information that may cause another member somewhere to lose work. We worked very hard to learn this skill, and to us, it's our lively hood. Most of us started this when we were young and excelled. Now that your a member with your dues paid (introduction) we can say we have one mope who couldn't handle turning wrenches and went to something a little easier... And yes, what you do is easy, we've all called supply houses, kept time, dispatched plumbers... But we did it all while successfully turning wrenches.

As for your smoke machine... 
I have not used that particular manufacturer, but I have used multiple similar machines. Not worth the money. The most success I've had smoke testing was with a shopvac retro fit to blow smoke through the pipe. As far as how did I retro fit that shopvac... I'll save that info for someone who appreciates plumbers, for what we do. 

So in short, smoke machines are not worth the investment.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

You mean ass jockey.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Now that I have written an intro can you all go away and let anyone who can actually answer my question have their say? Then I'll go away. 

Its not that I haven't enjoyed the witty banter among this crew, but I really don't want to hang around here for no other reason than being cannon fodder for all the lively ball busting going on.

I do know one thing about this experience, if any of our techs have a problem on the job I know where to go for possible answers.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

If you actually read about the machine I'm asking about you might reconsider. It sounds like it works better than anything else we've compared it with. 

Been to the site, called the company, asked about their rental but the boss still wants to hear from someone whose used it that the company didn't send us too.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

I used it, it sucked


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Gladly! Just as soon as I get my boss off my butt about this thing.

I hope you feel better now that you've gotten you've punked me.

I have to question what good such a post does me. 

Telling me to go away might feel good but it doesn't solve my problem.

I did write an intro case you didn't notice.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Right...

I'll wait around till someone with a legitimate answer shows up.

Telling me it sucked isn't much help. 

I doubt very much you've ever seen the thing.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

warrnest said:


> Right...
> 
> I'll wait around till someone with a legitimate answer shows up.
> 
> ...


None of us have tried out, or will try it. Move on.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This is the best way to perform a smoke test. Hire these guys. They are real pros. They cap all but one vent and then get to puffin on that fat a$$ J. They can fill a system quick and find the leaks quick if they remember why they are at the house. Customers RARELY complain about the smell.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

To the OP - ball busting happens, but as a member explained, with good reason. Even though it seems harsh, I think most of the members here are stand-up guys. 

If they had used the machine, they would pipe up <----- Pun intended. :laughing: No one wants to see a slick manufacturer stick it to the unsuspecting plumbing business. They may dislike business owners, and/or office jockeys - but, ultimately they would be using the machine. Professional plumbers hate to work with junk!

Maybe your boss should make the investment and try it out? Then come back and tell us how it all worked out. 

PZ works as a give and take forum. The more you give, the more likely you are going to get what you came for. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

*Has anyone used this &quot;smoke&quot; machine*



warrnest said:


> If you actually read about the machine I'm asking about you might reconsider. It sounds like it works better than anything else we've compared it with.
> 
> Been to the site, called the company, asked about their rental but the boss still wants to hear from someone whose used it that the company didn't send us too.




Sounds like you found your machine then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

moonapprentice said:


> I used it, it sucked


I liked it so much I bought 5 of them.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Gotta admit one thing for sure.

You folks are creative lot. Good thing I showed up with my cup, pads and helmet on.

I figure by page three with no one telling me anything useful I'll just have to tell my boss that I haven't found anyone who can talk from experience about how the machine works.

So I'll bid you all adieu until the next time he gets it in his craw to send me on another of these expeditions. At least I have an intro done so you'll have to be new and original with your jabs.

Till then I hope you all stay plumb happy.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

warrnest said:


> Gotta admit one thing for sure.
> 
> You folks are creative lot. Good thing I showed up with my cup, pads and helmet on.
> 
> ...


You can admit it, you had fun and you're addicted to PZ now.


----------

